# look my new baby



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Guys
this is my 2 moths old BP. I love the color pattern of this baby.
All the comments are wellcome guys... thanks for looking Carnivoro


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

nice


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

he's seriously 2 months out of the egg? Do you feed him life or dead food? cuuuuute widdle guy


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks...
yes only 2 months and 1week, for that i love this baby...
she eat dead food.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

She can eat live food. Mine is the same age and I fed mine almost a 3 inch mouse today not inluding the tail.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yes but dead food's still preferred by the experts it seems


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

why do you feed him/her with live food ?
i have 6 snakes and i never feed them with live food, F/T food is better in every way. 
if you can swith to frozen thawed rats...

Carnivoro


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking specimen indeed...







!


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Nice i have one just like that


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Very nice reminds me of the one I used to have


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks very much guys...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice snake
get any pics of her enclosure


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

very nice. hope you enjoy it man.


----------

